# Riding after dentistry - How do you avoid the pain?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

T-3's work good but those are prescription, ask your dentist for the good stuff, he can hook you up.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Ibuprofen, ask your dentist how much is the best dose (I take 4 every 6 hours). Ice packs over your jaw will help keep the swelling down and after a few days, warmth might help. (Ice for 48-72 hours and then warmth after day 3 if it feels good). If you're tender around your gums (as opposed to being tender in your teeth/jaws/ligaments) you can get Orajel at the drug store, which rubs on your gums and takes the pain away. Finally, warm salt water swishes will help - it's a way to keep infection at bay, if you have any open wounds, and it has a tendency to sooth and take down some of the swelling. Stir salt into warm water (as hot as you are comfortable with) until no more salt will dissolve. Then swish it around your mouth and hold it in your mouth over the area that's sore.

Hope this helps!


----------

